# 'Giant dog' wanders into Dollar General store in Florida



## Robert59 (Jun 11, 2022)

Police in Florida were summoned to a store when a "giant dog" wandered into the business, browsed for a few hours and refused to leave at closing time.

The Bradenton Police Department said the "giant dog," a 135-pound canine, wandered into the Dollar General store in Bradenton and employees initially decided to let the animal go about his business, as he wasn't disturbing any merchandise or other customers.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2022/06/10/giant-dog-Dollar-General-Bradenton-Florida/8911654894992/


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 11, 2022)

He reminds me of a St. Bernard. It looked to me like he had a heart-shaped white patch on his back.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 11, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> Police in Florida were summoned to a store when a "giant dog" wandered into the business, browsed for a few hours and refused to leave at closing time.
> 
> The Bradenton Police Department said the "giant dog," a 135-pound canine, wandered into the Dollar General store in Bradenton and employees initially decided to let the animal go about his business, as he wasn't disturbing any merchandise or other customers.
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2022/06/10/giant-dog-Dollar-General-Bradenton-Florida/8911654894992/



Thanks.  I love stories like that.


----------



## Della (Jun 15, 2022)

His shopping trip was so cute.  I guess he knew he couldn't get those Vienna sausages out of the can but the Little Debbies should have been easy to tear open. 

I loved the little tiny policewoman (or Humane Society person?)  She was so tickled  to pet this dog who probably weighed almost twice her weight. 

I was working in a grocery store once when an Irish Setter came in, trotted right past all us cashiers and went to the meat counter in the back.  Then he stood on his hind legs with his front paws on the counter edge like he just couldn't decide what to eat first.   He was hilarious, if only we had phones to take pictures back then.


----------

